# Position of nocking point



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been shooting one finger over, two fingers under my nocking point.  I have since decided to shoot three fingers under nocking point.  Doing this, I'm sure causes the lower limb to flex more than the upper limb.  Should I move the nocking point up or down?  I'm at 1/8" above square on the nocking point.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 27, 2009)

I shoot 3 under, and my nocking point is usually between 1/2" and 9/16" high.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 27, 2009)

come on chase..... this one's all yours. HA!!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 28, 2009)

sawtooth said:


> come on chase..... this one's all yours. HA!!



Shut up Dendy!!!! LOL

My nock point is set at 5/8.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine are 5/8-3/4" high.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 28, 2009)

Remove the nocking point and try various spots to nock the arrow.  Find the "sweet spot" and locate the correct nocking point.  

Trial and error is your best locator.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like i need to move the point up. I'll be doing that today! Thanks for your help.


----------



## markland (Sep 30, 2009)

Most of my bows are about 5/8th but do have a couple close to 7/8in high, just have to bare shaft tune to find the best placement for you and your style!


----------



## HighyellerLab (Oct 15, 2009)

My dad asked me the other day what kind of bow square I used to set my knock point.  I told him the no-feather arrow square....I am a big fan of bare shaft tuning and also paper tuning.  It's cool to have it come together...

I thought bows should be tillered for 3 fingers or split...just what I heard, since I shoot split on bows tillered for that technique.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 15, 2009)

Trial and error (bare shafting is a good way to get it close) is really the only way to find the correct nocking point for your bow and how you shoot it. Although may bowyers will suggest a starting point for their bows (and they are usually pretty close for split finger) that should only be considered a starting point. When shooting three under the way the string is held on the three fingers has much more varibility. What I mean is. some three finger shooters hold the fingers almost perfectly straight up and down, while others hold the fingers at an angle (generally the same angle of the string) when holding the fingers straight up and down you put much more pressure on the ring finger and work the lower limb much more that when they are held at an angle. This difference makes a tremendous difference in proper nocking point on the same bow.
Throw in some bows are tillered for three under, others are tillered for split finger, and some (such as ILF bows) have adjustable tiller.
It is easy to see three under tiller on different bows or, on the same bow shot by different archers, go from 0 to 3/4 inch and them all be right.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 16, 2009)

By the way, you are usually putting less strain on the lower limb when shooting three under.  Since you are pulling lower on the string, you have less leverage on the lower limb.  Most bows tillered for split fingered draws has the lower limb with 3/16 - 3/8" positive tiller on the bottom limb.  That means that the measurement from string to end of fade out is that much less than the upper limb.  For three under tillered bows, they are much closer to even.


----------



## markland (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah Lab, bare shaft tuning is the best way, IMO to fine tune the bow to YOUR particular style as every one holds, shoots and grabs the string differently.  I setting will not work for everyone, some put more tension on different fingers then others not to mention grip and tiller setting for bows are different as well.
Apex, you sure about that?  Pulling 3 fingers under definitely puts more pressure on the bottom limb then holding the string higher and therefor normally requires a slightly stiffer or stronger lower limb then shooting split finger, although with nock adjustments, most people can shoot just about any bow or tiller with either split or 3 under.  Normally???


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark,

That's the way I see it it my mind, but doesn't mean I explained it properly.  

I agree with Mark that it doesn't matter one way or another.  During tuning, you will find the proper nock set height.


----------



## markland (Oct 16, 2009)

I hear ya Apex, your tiller definition was on, just confusing on the other part!!!  
Yep personal tuning will tell YOU what you need to do to setup the bow for YOUR particular style.  Good luck to all!


----------

